# Reo mods are closing Shop



## antonherbst

A sad day has just been announced in the vaping world as an other mod maker is closing doors. The reos we have all learnt to love and enjoy to vape with is closing their shop due to health issues and this is sad as these mods are the toughest mods on the market and super easy to maintain. 

This is the link to their statement about why. 

https://www.reosmods.com/closeout-sale/

Reactions: Informative 7


----------



## incredible_hullk

Eish.... Really sad day... These will be legends in the vaping chronicles of our times

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Very very sad! 

And the prices of the closeout sale are so tempting! But I already have a few REO's I no longer use but have kept because they played such an important part of my vaping journey!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

antonherbst said:


> A sad day has just been announced in the vaping world as an other mod maker is closing doors. The reos we have all learnt to love and enjoy to vape with is closing their shop due to health issues and this is sad as these mods are the toughest mods on the market and super easy to maintain.
> 
> This is the link to their statement about why.
> 
> https://www.reosmods.com/closeout-sale/


A really sad day, I am privileged to own my Reo’s and allthough they don’t always receive the airtime they deserve they will remain my pride and joy and have a special place in my lineup.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the info @antonherbst 

Man this is sad. My Reos will most likely remain my fondest of vaping devices. 

I got them in 2014 and have vaped them ever since. The Reo transformed my vaping soon after I started. It gave me an incredible flavour filled MTL vape and still gives me the best MTL flavour to this day. 

They are my tobacco workhorses and will likely continue for a long time. 

Long live Reosmods. 

Salute. 

Am vaping on Reo Silver right now with some Vape Elixir Shipwrecked tobacco juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

I couldn't help myself... I picked up a White P67! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## DoubleD

Ai  

I lost my first Reo to the ocean a couple of months back and this news just made me feel even worst about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

For sure sad news, still running my REO as a daily driver .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Raslin

Sad news indeed I still use both my grand and mini regularly.

Four years of hard service and still going strong. Long live the Reo!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

Just received the email - Reosmods will close in a week. Very sad. 
When I first joined the forum in 2014, I was quickly introduced to Reosmods by @Andre @Rob Fisher and @Silver - 3 years in, I got passed the excessive buying phase (and became very quiet on the forum as I hadn't any vapemail to post about  )and ultimately settled on 5 mods, without a purchase in 2 years now. 3 Reo's and 2 SX Mini's - all a man needs. Reo's have stood the test of time for me like no other mods. Long binned are the overpriced 3d printed squonkers, DNA's etc. The Reo's though, could easily be used daily over a lifetime and still become an heirloom. 
Anyway, shop's at 50% off if anyone wants to stock up. (Maybe a SA group order if someone is keen to arrange? For old times sake?)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

KB_314 said:


> Just received the email - Reosmods will close in a week. Very sad.
> When I first joined the forum in 2014, I was quickly introduced to Reosmods by @Andre @Rob Fisher and @Silver - 3 years in, I got passed the excessive buying phase (and became very quiet on the forum as I hadn't any vapemail to post about  )and ultimately settled on 5 mods, without a purchase in 2 years now. 3 Reo's and 2 SX Mini's - all a man needs. Reo's have stood the test of time for me like no other mods. Long binned are the overpriced 3d printed squonkers, DNA's etc. The Reo's though, could easily be used daily over a lifetime and still become an heirloom.
> Anyway, shop's at 50% off if anyone wants to stock up. (Maybe a SA group order if someone is keen to arrange? For old times sake?)



Remarkable @KB_314 
Two of my Reos are also in daily use for years and still going strong
It is a sad time to hear about their closure. Part of me wants to buy another one just in case but my mods are going strong and I doubt they will need backups for a very long time!

Great to see you here again, hope all well on your side

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin

I`ve been quiet on the forum for a long time now as well. After joining the forum in 2015, and seeing @Rob Fisher , @Andre , @Silver and other Reo owners posting, I made it a mission to get myself a REO. It seemed like the perfect mod for me with the type of work that I do. After getting the first one I was hooked and not long after that, this happened .



Most of the REOs were bought in 2015 with the rest being acquired the following year. I was lucky enough to be around at a time when there were really great attys floating around. That made all the difference. I still have all the mods/attys in the photo and use them everyday. IIRC the last mod purchase was around September 2016 (the 2 regulated squonkers). I too, have not bought any mods/attys of significance since then. Maybe one or two RTAs to test but nothing has stuck. I`ve reached my vaping nirvana so to speak, and have been there ever since. I used to see wanted ads for REOs come up from time to time, but I would not even dream of selling.

As with @KB_314 and having no vapemail to post or advice to give, as not many people are interested in knowing about the Chalice, Nuppin, Cyclops, RM2 and OL16 or REOs for that matter, my interaction has been sparse. I am an introvert, so the general discussion/off topic threads do not interest me wrt posting, but I still read them to keep informed and have a good laugh. Like this post. It had me laughing so hard, my wife thought I was gone mad. It`s good to see the community growing and staying strong. I will try to interact more, even if its just rating posts.

It`s truly a sad day that REOSMODS is closing down, and while I would not mind getting a few more for just for keep sake, the one thing I know for certain is that I will be vaping on my REOs for many many years to come. They are built to last.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## DoubleD

Anyone have an idea if there are still reos available, I email'd Eric but have not gotten a reply.



Yo @Blu_Marlin , if you do ever feel you need to look for another loving home for one of those SL's, I'm a Forever Reo Dad too and would love to adopt, I lost my standby Reo to the ocean whilst saving a kitesurfer (true story lol) and need another SL or two lol So if you ever keen to sell, I'm interested  


Blu_Marlin said:


> I`ve been quiet on the forum for a long time now as well. After joining the forum in 2015, and seeing @Rob Fisher , @Andre , @Silver and other Reo owners posting, I made it a mission to get myself a REO. It seemed like the perfect mod for me with the type of work that I do. After getting the first one I was hooked and not long after that, this happened .
> View attachment 177672
> 
> 
> Most of the REOs were bought in 2015 with the rest being acquired the following year. I was lucky enough to be around at a time when there were really great attys floating around. That made all the difference. I still have all the mods/attys in the photo and use them everyday. IIRC the last mod purchase was around September 2016 (the 2 regulated squonkers). I too, have not bought any mods/attys of significance since then. Maybe one or two RTAs to test but nothing has stuck. I`ve reached my vaping nirvana so to speak, and have been there ever since. I used to see wanted ads for REOs come up from time to time, but I would not even dream of selling.
> 
> As with @KB_314 and having no vapemail to post or advice to give, as not many people are interested in knowing about the Chalice, Nuppin, Cyclops, RM2 and OL16 or REOs for that matter, my interaction has been sparse. I am an introvert, so the general discussion/off topic threads do not interest me wrt posting, but I still read them to keep informed and have a good laugh. Like this post. It had me laughing so hard, my wife thought I was gone mad. It`s good to see the community growing and staying strong. I will try to interact more, even if its just rating posts.
> 
> It`s truly a sad day that REOSMODS is closing down, and while I would not mind getting a few more for just for keep sake, the one thing I know for certain is that I will be vaping on my REOs for many many years to come. They are built to last.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Always wanted one. Keeping a hawk's eye on the forum classifieds every day in hope of a miracle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

REO's Mods is closed completely I'm afraid! I managed to snag a White P67 at the dying moments... but that was swopped for a regulated mod recently. I don't use my REO's anymore but I'm not sure I can part with them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Rob Fisher said:


> REO's Mods is closed completely I'm afraid! I managed to snag a White P67 at the dying moments... but that was swopped for a regulated mod recently. I don't use my REO's anymore but I'm not sure I can part with them.


Don't worry @Rob Fisher she is in very good hands

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst

I have a reo mini sl with a lot of spares if anybody is interested.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver

antonherbst said:


> I have a reo mini sl with a lot of spares if anybody is interested.



Best to make a classifieds post @antonherbst 

And @DoubleD , its also best if you put something up in the Classifieds - Wanted section

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

